# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  ماهو آنآ اللي إن ضاقت علي الدنيا خنت ..~

## ليلاس

*مسسسسآء الخير ..*

----------


## ليلاس

التوبيكآت


[a=#C60000][c=0]●[/c][/a][a=1][c=0]●[/c][/a] · ****
·$#C60000ذبلت انوار الشوآرع ·~ ·$#C60000وانطفىآ ضي ·|·xxx[a=#C60000]الحروف[/a]·| . . !
-----------------
[a=14] [/a] [a=#288893] [/a] [a=14] [/a] ·$#288893·# N·#ame·xxx
·$·يا الله قلبي سرينا·ـآ ·ـآ ·xxx[a=#288893]ضاقت[/a] · الـ ·$#288893/ ·ـدنيا علينا ·$#288893● ·$#808080● 
-----------------
[a=#F946A4] [/a] [a=#4BCB98] [/a] [a=#F946A4] [/a] ·أح ـبگ ·$#F946A4 ·#~
· ڪثر مآ صوتگ ·$#F946A4.. · يخدرني وأدمنته ·$#F946A4,’
-------------
- [a=14] [/a] [a=#FF62FF] [/a] [a=14] [/a] ·#· ****·#
[a=29]{[/a]·ما هو [a=11]آنا[/a] اللي إن ضاقت علي الدنيا· // ··@خنت [a=29]~[/a] ·‘,
-------------
- ·● ·● ·{ ·آحبگ·گ·گ
· يـآدفـىآ قلبـ·@·[ن]·@· آعيش بغيبتہ ·’’ ·بردآن·! ~
--------------
- [a=4][c=4].[/c][/a][a=29][c=29].[/c][/a][a=24][c=24].[/c][/a] · ****
[c=14]إدعيىئ علىئ [c=1]بآإلموت[/c] ولآإ سمنيىئ ..~[/c]
---------------
- [c=0][a=#CB100D] | | [/a][/c] [c=1]~[/c] [c=#CB100D]آسمعڪ[/c] [c=1]● ●[/c]
[c=14] [c=#CB100D]ڪـمل ڪلامگ [/c] ~ بعـد[c=46] آحـبگ[/c] ايـش قـلت [c=0][a=#CB100D]؟؟[/a][/c][/c]
--------------

- [c=0][a=#CA0000]ـ[/a][/c] [a=1][c=0]ـ[/c][/a] [c=14] ·#****[/c] [c=1]|[/c] [c=#CA0000]»[/c]·#
· القۆس ··$#CA0000/ ·قوسڪ.. ·$#CA0000·#!·#·$#CA0000
-----------------
- [a=1] [/a][a=15] [/a][a=14] [/a] ··#****·#
- [c=14]يا اجمل الـ : [a=16] الحزن [/a] ~ لدموعگ: [a=14] [a=15] [/a][c=0] *سلآم*[/c] [a=16] [/a] [/a] [/c]
----------------------
- [a=1] [/a] [a=54] [/a] [a=#BCB18B] [/a] [c=54]·,'·$• [/c]·عطنى من·$#BCB18B ≈ ·#·عذابگ ·#·$#BCB18B≈· يالبعيد
[c=1]*[c=1]صرخہ[/c]* [c=54]} ,.[/c] تجعل ظلوعي حطام[/c] 
---------------------
- [c=1]*{ [c=#9D9D9D]مآيهم* اليـﮯ تقولـﮧ[/c]/ [c=#975E87][a=0]إنيـﮯ *مغروره* وملولـﮧ [/a=16][/c]..![/c]
[c=#975E87][a=16]بس *رآسي* لآ تحآول[/a=0][/c]/ [c=#9D9D9D]إنگ بحلظـﮧ, *تطولـﮧ[/c] }*
----------------------
- [c=46][c=0][a=28]●●[/a][/c] [c=14]مابخل[/c] الـۈقت { [c=14] حرمني البڪا[/c] [c=46]~[/c][/c]
[c=28] ۈأنـ ــت لجلگ حرمنـي~ [c=46][a=46]|[/a][/c] [c=0][a=14]الإبتـ ـسآم[/a][/c] [c=46][a=46] |[/a][/c] [/c]
------------------------
- [c=14]أحلف [c=5]!![/c]وأقول [a=5][c=0]إنے[/a][/c] مع [a=5][c=0]الوقت[/c][/a] بأنســاڪ [/c][c=5].. ![/c]

[c=14]الله [c=14] ..[/c][c=0][a=5]يسامحني[/a][/c] [c=5]~[/c] [c=14]على[/c] [c=5]"[/c] حلف ڪاذب[c=5] " .. [/c][/c]
---------------------------
- [c=14] ليـﮧ حنا لآ ع ـطﯾنا [/c] [c=#FF80C0]» » »[/c=#800040] ·xxx [a=#800040]ﭠنجرح [/a]
[c=14] وليـﮧ حنآ لآ خطينآ [/c] [c=#FF80C0]تنقلب [/c=#800040] ·xxx [a=#800040]الدنيآ علينآ [/a]
-----------------------------

- *[a=14] [/a] [a=15] [/a] [a=16] [/a] [a=1] [/a] [c=1]• ~[/c]* أنسآنـﮧ وتحس أنهـآ شي غ ــآلي . . !
[c=1] [c=14] • ҳҲҳ [/c] وع ــن هالقنـآعـ ـﮧ » [c=0][a=15] مستحـيل [/a][/c] تـنآزل . . [c=14]} ~[/c][/c]·xxx
---------------------------------
- *[c=1]آﺂﺂבـبڪ[/c]*
*[c=14]* ·ڪثر ·$[a=1][c=0]مآ أڪرهـ[/c][/a]· فرقآڪ ··@واآشرب·@ ·أوجآعه (W) [c=1]..{[/c] [/c]~

----------------------------------

- [c=14] ..إن طآلت الغيبه ۉأنا صرت .. ~ .. { [c=5]₪ [a=1][c=0] جافيـﮯ [/c][/a] ₪[/c] }[/c]
[c=14] خلني بدنيآگ ذكرىآ .. { [c=5]₪ [c=0][a=1] جميـلـﮧ [/a][/c] ₪[/c] } .. [/c]

--------------------------
[c=#FF0080]*•*[/c][c=14]*•*[/c] [c=#FF0080]أ [c=14]ح[/c]ـبڪ[/c] [c=14]*•*[/c][c=#FF0080]*•*[/c] 
والغـرور أجمـل[c=14] [c=#FF0080]*~*[/c] مدآمـي صـرت [c=#FF0080]*..*[/c] مغــرورڪ [c=#FF0080]*..~‘*[/c][/c]
---------------------------
·ढ़··# رغم أنڴ ~·# ·أجمل·#· مآتشوفه ·#· ·,15| عيـنـ··xxx,6ـيـے |·$·#·؟! ~
·أشعر·#· بـأن ·..·/ ··#مآعندگ ·,15| أحسآس |·$··# ·#·௮
---------------------------
·$#1FBC96 ×·- - -·$#1FBC96{ ·$#6D5549
آحس إني مآ عآد أحس·[ ·$#1FBC96 حتىآ شعوري ·$#6D5549مقصر بي!
---------------------------
[c=1]مـآ ڪل [c=6]جرح[/c] لـه [a=6][c=6]{[a=#400040][c=#400040] [/c][/a][/c][/a][c=#C100C1] " [c=1]طبيب مدآوي[/c] "..[/c] [/c]
[c=#400040]ولآ ڪل [c=6].مذنب.}[/c] تقبل منه [a=6][c=6]{[a=#400040][c=#400040] ’[/c][/a][/c][/a][c=#C100C1] توبــہ ، ،[/c] [/c]

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

سلمت يدينك على المجهود الحلو

موفقه

----------


## ليلاس

*ربي يسسلمكـ يَ قمر .."

الـأحلى هالتوـآإآصل ..}*

----------


## اوراق مبعثره

*تسلمي على الطرح*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

يسلمووو يدينج ليلاااس 
لا عدمنا جديدج .

----------

